
μsic: Html5 music player - DanielRibeiro
http://www.mu-sic.me/
======
dkersten
I added some music and now I can't figure out how to add more. Anyone got any
clues?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
On the bottom right side there is a wrench icon. There you can reset the
database. Unfortunately this seems to be the only way to do it at the moment.

~~~
dkersten
Yes, I saw this. I was looking for a way to add new music, without clearing
what was already there. Oh well, no matter.

